# Dark Rock Pro 3 - Montagematerial



## GottesMissionar (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo 

Wollte meinen Dark Rock Pro 3 CPU Kühler eben bei einem Zweit-PC montieren und habe mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass ich die Montageschrauben verschusselt habe.  Hab beim Wechsel auf die Wasserkühlung beim Abbau wohl nicht gut genug aufgepasst.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Montageset (Schrauben, Muttern, Abstandhalter) für den Dark Rock Pro 3 bei euch nachzubestellen? Würde den Kühler gerne auf einer Skylake-Plattform verwenden, dafür wäre er ja ideal.

lg


----------



## be quiet! Support (29. Januar 2016)

Hallo GottesMissionar,

am besten gibst Du uns via PN oder Webseitenformular  deine Anschrift und noch einmal kurz, dass Du ein Intel Monatage Kit für den Dark Rock Pro 3 brauchst, und wir leiten alles weitere ein.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (29. Januar 2016)

Hi,

ja wende Dich an den Support von beQuiet. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem und mir wurde geholfen.

Service wird dort GROSS geschrieben


----------



## GottesMissionar (29. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank!  Hab eben den Support angeschrieben. Das ist echt super, DANKE!


----------



## GottesMissionar (30. Januar 2016)

Hab schon die Rückmeldung bekommen, krieg das Set für 9€ inkl. Versand. Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------

